# New Trek Domane Disc bike released today. Plus new ladies Silque road bike



## bikehp (May 1, 2014)

Trek has released new 2015 bikes today. A Domane with Disc's and a ladies Silque road bike. Also hear a new road frame, that is going to be superlight, is coming out this month. New platform. Go to your Trek dealer to check them out!

Info on the Silque:
*What is Silque? *
Silque is an all-new OCLV carbon women’s road bike, designed from the ground up to be the absolute best carbon road bike for women.
*Who should buy this bike?*
Silque is designed for any woman who loves to ride: racers, fun seekers, adventurers, and everyone in between. It features OCLV Carbon construction, WSD ride-tuned frame shapes, Tubeless Ready wheels, WSD specific geometry, flawless shifting, and the smoothest ride available. There simply is no better ride than Silque.
*What’s this about the WSD ride-tuned tube shapes?* 
Let’s face it: women and men are built differently. After a full study with Carmichael Training Systems, we designed the Silque frame tubes to the suit the body mass and power output of women, and then further tuned these shapes specifically by frame size. The result is a frame with unparalleled ride quality and maximum compliance for women of all sizes. Furthermore, thanks to the smaller and lighter tube shapes, we were able to shave some weight when compared to the Domane WSD frames—a staggering 120 grams on average!
*What is Carmichael Training Systems (CTS), and what did we learn?*
CTS is the premier destination for coaching, training camps, and performance testing. With their help, we conducted a comprehensive study that compared training data between men and women all over the world. We found that men and women who ride the same size bikes, on average, had notably different power outputs and different body masses. Using exact measurements, we were able to design Silque specifically for women by taking material out for a substantially lighter and better-riding machine.
*Is the frame design on Silque really size-specific?*
Yes! Thanks to the training data in collaboration with CTS, we engineered a size-specific frame design, tuned for the intended rider’s power output and weight to provide the perfect balance of smoothness and power. How do we know it worked? Over the past two years we've tested Silque against the top competitors in the industry. Results: Silque reigns supreme. Domane WSD comes in second—and the rest can’t even compare.
*What is the IsoSpeed Decoupler? *
Rough roads are simply no match for IsoSpeed technology. Our innovative decoupler isolates the seat tube from the rest of the frame, ultimately doubling vertical compliance compared to the next closest competitor—so you ride stronger, longer. With Silque, we've taken this successful and proven technology and refined it for women riders.
*Does Silque feature new geometry?*
Absolutely. Feedback of women around the world tells us that the Domane WSD endurance geometry is a big hit, but we wanted to improve on it for this new platform. Compared to the previous endurance geometry, the new WSD Geometry has less BB drop, shorter chainstays, shorter wheelbase, less offset and greater trail on the fork. What does all this mean? Months of rider testing confirms that the all-new Silque offers the rider quicker and sharper handling than the Domane WSD, yet puts sets their posture for greater shoulder and neck comfort.

*What makes Silque the best-shifting bike in its class? *
We start with the drivetrain itself. The entire Silque lineup uses complete Shimano drivetrains, the industry standard for confident and reliable shifting. We integrate an elegant, lightweight 3S chain keeper into the frame to eliminate chain drops. We use internal cable routing for cleaner lines, cleaner running, and smoother shifting. To further minimize cable contamination, we even give Silque a weather-sealed bottom bracket cable guide. It all adds up to a bike that lets you enjoy the ride rather than worry about the shifting.
*Do these bikes really have complete Shimano gruppos? *
They sure do. It’s important to note that from the Silque S model and up, we use complete matching gruppos, down to the brakes, cassette, and even the chain. No other bike in this class offers that.
*What parts of Silque are women’s specific?*
Let’s be clear: Silque is designed from the ground up by women, for women.


The OCLV Carbon frame tubes are individually shaped for a woman’s power output and weight, making it optimally compliant and 120 grams lighter than the outgoing Domane WSD.
All-new WSD Geometry gives confident, sharp handling while improving shoulder and neck comfort.
Bontrager handlebars are sized specifically for women's shoulders.
Class-leading Shimano drivetrains are the industry standard for reliable and confident shifting, with the perfect gearing to match.
Bontrager WSD saddles are the best women’s solution on the market.
And finally, the styling is by our very own Stacey Martin, who takes inspiration from the hottest fashion trends around—and it shows.
*What’s this about Stacey and the graphics? *
Stacey Martin, our women’s bike Graphic Designer, makes an annual pilgrimage to the top European fashion shows to see what’s coming up next. Why go the extra mile? Most of the brands at these shows reveal new trends in Europe 1-2 years before they hit the US. Stacey translates the best of what she finds into gorgeous bike graphics that ride just ahead of the curve. It’s why our women’s bikes do more than keep pace with cycling fashion. They set cycling fashion.

Domane 4.0 Disc



Specification Features Disc brakes + thru-axle stiffness give you ultimate control400 Series OCLV Carbon frame, race-optimized cable routingTrek IsoSpeed decoupler gives you an incredibly smooth rideExceptionally stable geometry and flawless shiftingFrameset Frame400 Series OCLV Carbon, IsoSpeed, disc balanced post mount, 142x12 Closed Convert dropout, hidden fender mounts, E2, BB90, DuoTrap compatibleForkTrek IsoSpeed carbon disc, E2, 15mm thru-axleWheels WheelsBontrager alloy centerlock disc 15mm front hub, Bontrager alloy centerlock disc 142x12 rear hub, Bontrager Approved Tubeless Ready disc rimTiresBontrager R1 Hard-Case Lite, 700x25cDrivetrain ShiftersShimano Sora, 9 speedFront derailleurShimano Sora, braze-onRear derailleurShimano SoraCrankShimano Sora, 50/34 (compact)Bottom bracketBB90CassetteShimano HG50 11-32, 9 speedComponents SaddleBontrager Paradigm 1SeatpostBontrager Alloy, 2-bolt head, 27.2mm, 8mm offsetHandlebarBontrager Race Blade VR-C, 31.8mmStemBontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm, 7 degreeGripsBontrager gel cork tapeHeadsetIntegrated, cartridge bearings, sealed, 1-1/8" top, 1.5" bottomBrakesetTRP HY/RD cable/hydro disc, 160mm rotors

<tbody>

</tbody>Domane 6.9 Disc

Specification Features Disc brakes + thru-axle stiffness give you ultimate control600 Series OCLV Carbon frame, race-optimized cable routingTrek IsoSpeed decoupler gives you an incredibly smooth rideExceptionally stable geometry and flawless shiftingFrameset Frame600 Series OCLV Carbon, IsoSpeed, disc balanced post mount, 142x12 Closed Convert dropouts, hidden fender mounts, E2, BB90, Ride Tuned seatmast, performance cable routing, DuoTrap compatibleForkDomane IsoSpeed full carbon disc, 15mm thru-axle, E2 asymmetric steererWheels WheelsBontrager Affinity Elite Disc Tubeless Ready, 142x12 rear, 15mm frontTiresBontrager R3 Hard-Case Lite, 700x25cDrivetrain ShiftersShimano R785 hydraulic Di2Front derailleurShimano Dura-Ace Di2, braze-onRear derailleurShimano Dura-Ace Di2CrankShimano Dura-Ace, 50/34 (compact)Bottom bracketBB90CassetteShimano Dura-Ace 11-28, 11 speedComponents SaddleBontrager Paradigm RXL, carbon railsSeatpostBontrager Ride Tuned Carbon seatmast cap, 20mm offsetHandlebarBontrager Race X Lite IsoZone, OCLV carbon, VR-CF, 31.8mmStemBontrager Race X Lite, 31.8mm, 7 degreeGripsBontrager gel cork tapeHeadsetIntegrated, cartridge bearings, sealed, 1-1/8" top, 1.5" bottomBrakesetShimano R785 hydraulic disc, 160mm rotor

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Wonder how much the domane disc frameset will cost...


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Neb said:


> Wonder how much the domane disc frameset will cost...


Buy the Boone 9 disc.

That was on my radar at the end of the season.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Personally, I think that Trek dropped the ball on the Domane Disc. From what I have heard it will handle some 28mm tires, but only the smaller volume ones. So really all it is is a disc brake equipped version of what they already have. The 4.0 will have a Sora group and use cable actuated TRP hydraulic brakes. The 6 series one will be Dura Ace DI2 and sell for @ $7500....


The Silque is a much more intriguing design, IMO. I have asked for information on what weight ranges each size is designed for, since each size is optimized for lighter riders than the Domnane. I can only assume that a 5' 6" 180lb rider will not be the target buyer, but will one handle a 5' 7" 150lb rider?


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Buy the Boone 9 disc.
> 
> That was on my radar at the end of the season.


That was on my own radar as well, but I'm going with the Niner RLT9. If the Boone was going to be my "one" bike I'd do it, but as a rainy day bike/gravel bike that's frame is too expensive for that purpose  Maybe in the future I'll do a frame swap!



bradkay said:


> Personally, I think that Trek dropped the ball on the Domane Disc. From what I have heard it will handle some 28mm tires, but only the smaller volume ones. So really all it is is a disc brake equipped version of what they already have. The 4.0 will have a Sora group and use cable actuated TRP hydraulic brakes. The 6 series one will be Dura Ace DI2 and sell for @ $7500....
> 
> The Silque is a much more intriguing design, IMO. I have asked for information on what weight ranges each size is designed for, since each size is optimized for lighter riders than the Domane. I can only assume that a 5' 6" 180lb rider will not be the target buyer, but will one handle a 5' 7" 150lb rider?


I agree, the initial two specs of the domane disc are very odd for a first release bike. I don't understand why they went with the 12x142 dropouts either, I wonder how the chainline is managed with that in there...

I think the bike will handle most weights, I suspedct the "optimized for lighter riders" just means they tuned the suspension for lighter folks. It also means it'll probably feel odd for people outside the optimized range, which you already get with the Domane.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Buy the Boone 9 disc.
> 
> That was on my radar at the end of the season.


That's what I was thinking, I don't get the point of the Domane when the Boone 9 is more versatile. What would have been better than a Domane disc would have been an aluminum version of the Boone with discs and nice components like Ultegra.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

"I think the bike will handle most weights, I suspedct the "optimized for lighter riders" just means they tuned the suspension for lighter folks. It also means it'll probably feel odd for people outside the optimized range, which you already get with the Domane."

From what I have learned, every tube has been optimized for the lighter rider. The only way to "tune the suspension" of the Domane/Silque/Boone is to adjust the thickness of the walls of the seat tube - which can be a significant issue for a rider outside the weight range for which that tube was designed (as you have pointed out). I ride a Domane 4.5 and that has proven to be absolutely perfect for me. As a seller of Treks I would like to be able to know what the recommended weight range is for the Silque. I have had one owner of a Domane complain that the bike is flexing too much when he reaches high RPMs. I am not sure if it is due to a less than smooth pedal stroke or because he weighs more than his 5 series frameset was designed to handle. It would be nice if Trek would provide us with that information (though I fear that they wont so as not to scare away potential buyers).


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Srode said:


> That's what I was thinking, I don't get the point of the Domane when the Boone 9 is more versatile. What would have been better than a Domane disc would have been an aluminum version of the Boone with discs and nice components like Ultegra.


The Boone has a more aggressive riding position than the Domane, so that doesn't appeal to some of us older riders who enjoy the "endurance bike" position. The pivot axle for the Boone is also in a slightly different position than that of the Domane, so it "gives" less over the bumps - which could make it better for heavier riders. 

What Trek should do is make a Boone with the endurance riding position, or a Domane that handles larger tires - or both.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bradkay said:


> The Boone has a more aggressive riding position than the Domane, so that doesn't appeal to some of us older riders who enjoy the "endurance bike" position.


From the specs on Trek's page it is more aggressive but I would say pretty close to the same geometry and easily closer adjustment with a stem swap. Reach is 1cm longer on the Boone and 1/2 CM less stack vs the Domane for a 58cm size.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

bradkay said:


> The Boone has a more aggressive riding position than the Domane, so that doesn't appeal to some of us older riders who enjoy the "endurance bike" position. The pivot axle for the Boone is also in a slightly different position than that of the Domane, so it "gives" less over the bumps - which could make it better for heavier riders.
> 
> What Trek should do is make a Boone with the endurance riding position, or a Domane that handles larger tires - or both.


So basically a project 1 Boone with the h1, h2 and endurance geometry would do the trick. No need to release a domane in a specific disc version.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

r1lee said:


> So basically a project 1 Boone with the h1, h2 and endurance geometry would do the trick. No need to release a domane in a specific disc version.


That would be ignoring the needs of the lighter riders who want the extra "give" in the Domane frame over that of the Boone.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

bradkay said:


> That would be ignoring the needs of the lighter riders who want the extra "give" in the Domane frame over that of the Boone.


What do you mean by extra give? The ability for the isospeed to flex more?

You can achieve this in the Boone by going up a tire size and lowering the tire pressure.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, the Isospeed in the Domane frame has more flex than that in the Boone frame. 

People talk about that all the time (going up ins tire size and lowering tire pressure) but it isn't the same thing. I use a steel bike with 32mm tires as my winter/rain bike and it does not absorb the road bumps anywhere nearly as well as does the Domane (with 25mm tires). There IS a difference. 

And when your favorite tire (Vittoria CX) is not available in a size larger than 25mm, that option is further limited...


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

My wife saw a Silque (the SLX version) at a conference that she was at earlier today. She was really impressed, to the point that she wants to see what she can do with one through Project One. (The Silque will apparently hit the Trek/Project One website for consumers next Tuesday.) She was actually set on a P1 Domane, but the Silque seems to have won her over.


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting how there's a 15mm thru axle. They've been slowly been coming into road bikes (there's the Principia and the Fezzari Sea Otter Prototype) after cyclocross (Giant TCX SLR, Focus and the RAT system) has pushed their own. Is there really an issue with 9mm QR and disc brakes? Why not 9mm thru-axles?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Buy a used Cronus Cx. Super bike. I built mine as road bike with 28c tires. $700 for frame on eBay. Switch to 33c when riding rough stuff. Mini V brakes have never failed me.


----------

